# Any Martial Artists about?



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thought I'd just ask the question and see how many people are into their martial arts on here. I'm off up to the British TAGB Tae Kwon Do Championships next weekend (22nd Nov) in Cardiff.

Anyone done/do anything similar?

Is anyone going to the Champs? Fancy a tagteam?!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm Red Belt Ju-Jitsu so no competitions for me.

Though i have fallen out of it for a bit now. It has been by far the most relaxing and yet intense thing i have ever done. 



Cueball is also a Martial Artist iirc.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

i'm doing my Ju-Jitsu black belt grading on Saturday!


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

i use to do tae kwon do
been to a couple of comps 
never won tho


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

big pimp said:


> i'm doing my Ju-Jitsu black belt grading on Saturday!


Good luck!

Man that is tough. My Red belt is nothing.

Not only the black belt grading but also every belt below it too!

Go for it, have a really good breakfast and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Been involved in martial arts since 1971. Still have a club in Teesside which I visit occasionally but am approaching my 'retirement' lol. Taught Wing Chun, Jeet Kune Do, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and MMA. Cut me in half and its says martial arts through the middle lol!


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Krav Maga for me.
One of the most real life self defence systems I have ever come accross.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

I used to practice Lau Gar (Kung Fu) but that was many years ago now.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I've practised Aikido for the last 9 years.

I also practised Japanese Jiu-Jitsu as a child and teenager.


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Aaah! The TAGB! Served my 10 years with them back in 2000; loads of enjoyment going up and down the country to various English / Welsh / Scottish / World _(Granby Halls, Leics, 1993)_ tournaments.... Not exactly a hard core martial art I must admit, but had many years of fun and fitness. Lost momentum at Black - I'm not really a teacher, and there was a fair bit of teaching to be done at that level.

Glad to see the TAGB are still going strong though. :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

wadaroo for me. but now sadly i keep my trousers up with next or animal belts

Big Pimp good luck for the weekend:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Cueball is also a Martial Artist iirc.


I am indeed!! 

Started out in Kickboxing, moved on through Muay Thai, done a very little of Jeet kune Do and have now settled on Krav Maga, 360 degree defense and personal protection.

:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Pffff

Get some boxing gloves on and forget all that ninja carp 

Only kidding (Im just jealous cuz im a decent boxer but my fitness levels are shocking)

Good luck dude :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Is this the thread where about 25,000 of our 26,359 members posts up to say they're Muhammad 'I'm hard' Bruce Lee? (Bricktop, Snatch, 2000) :lol:

I'm only joking  I've total respect for anyone who's achieved things in these disciplines, and I keep saying I'm going to get into it, because I've got the strength and physique for it - New Year's resolution, maybe?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm off to try Krav Maga later this month if that counts :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Viper said:


> Is this the thread where about 25,000 of our 26,359 members posts up to say they're Muhammad 'I'm hard' Bruce Lee? (Bricktop, Snatch, 2000) :lol:
> 
> I'm only joking  I've total respect for anyone who's achieved things in these disciplines, and I keep saying I'm going to get into it, because I've got the strength and physique for it - New Year's resolution, maybe?


That's the beauty of JuJitsu. You don't need to be strong or big.

Been thrown many a time by a little Chinese girl that you could pick up with one arm. But, only if she let you. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Used to do a bit of the old Jujitsu when i was a kid, got pretty good at it too (can't remember what belt/grade so i won't make it up). But i got thrown off one of the mats and hit my head pretty badly and fractured my skull and never got back in to it after that.

Still remember enough of the basics to handle my self in the rare situation it's needed.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Used to do a bit of the old Jujitsu when i was a kid, got pretty good at it too (can't remember what belt/grade so i won't make it up). But i got throw off one of the mats and *hit my head pretty badly *and fractured my skull and never got back in to it after that.
> 
> Still remember enough of the basics to handle my self in the rare situation it's needed.


That explains quite a lot actually  :lol:

Only messin', mate


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Viper said:


> That explains quite a lot actually  :lol:
> 
> Only messin', mate


:devil::devil:

:lol:


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

ahaydock said:


> I off to try Krav Maga later this month if that counts :thumb:


You will love Krav....
No nonsense approach
Real life. useable stuff which works.

Lets us know how you get on.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I've dabbled in a few.

Pak mei, Choy Li Fut, Tai Chi (fighting applications not the meditation part).

Used to spar with the Wing Chun people that shared our gym and other than their teacher used to beat them.

Did a few JJ lessons aswell as boxing.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Viper said:


> Is this the thread where about 25,000 of our 26,359 members posts up to say they're Muhammad 'I'm hard' Bruce Lee? (Bricktop, Snatch, 2000) :lol:


I will be chuckling to myself all day now........:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> I off to try Krav Maga later this month if that counts :thumb:





perm said:


> You will love Krav....
> No nonsense approach
> Real life. useable stuff which works.
> 
> Lets us know how you get on.


Totally agree, IMO, Krav is *the* only real world defense system, no need for ceremony, no need to be wearing pyjamas, standing on mats or requiring your opponent to fight the same way as you...

You will be amazed at how simple, effective and quick it is to learn to defend yourself.

As above, let us know how you get on with it!

:thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Krav is good but to be honest, JKD was doing this in the 60's and 70's. First art to use full contact with equipment as well. There days there is also a Russian art called Systema using a similar approach (used by Russian special forces).

Not trying to say any of these is 'better' as they aren't. Its the person and the instructor which is the key. Three aspects to any martial art - student - instructor - art. Of the three, the art is less important.


----------



## R31Heaven (Jun 9, 2008)

Brown Belt Wu Shu Ryu & Zen Do Kai and Mauy Thai, didnt go any further loved it. should have done my black belt


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Cullers said:


> Krav is good but to be honest, JKD was doing this in the 60's and 70's.
> 
> Not trying to say any of these is 'better' as they aren't. Its the person and the instructor which is the key. Three aspects to any martial art - student - instructor - art. Of the three, the art is less important.


Having trained in both, I know which one I prefer, hence the IMO....each to their own as always though....:wave:

JKD being the first counts for nothing  :lol:

I agree that none are better than any others - it all depends on what you are trying to achieve, but there are some which are practically usless in real life situations, and some which are useful, but not as 'crowd pleasing' shall we say....

Totally agree that you need a good teacher though!!

:thumb:


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been training in taekwon-do since 2000. Just fancied a change - I kind of saw it as circuit training with a difference. Had a chat with my instructor and went ahead.

When we started, he was with the TAGB, then we moved to a different association (PUMA), we're now doing independant ITF tkd (for those that care).

I got my 1st dan a couple of years ago and was training for my 2nd dan when I mashed my knee at rugby so I'm on the comeback trail from that.

Also looking to open up my own tkd club in the near future.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

perm said:


> You will love Krav....
> No nonsense approach
> Real life. useable stuff which works.
> 
> Lets us know how you get on.





The Cueball said:


> Totally agree, IMO, Krav is *the* only real world defense system, no need for ceremony, no need to be wearing pyjamas, standing on mats or requiring your opponent to fight the same way as you...
> 
> You will be amazed at how simple, effective and quick it is to learn to defend yourself.
> 
> ...


Thanks and will do - its the last Sunday of this month and I am quiet looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

One thing to remember is that whatever martial art you choose to study, simply training on a regular basis and having good cardio will give you an advantage over the usuall scumbag attacker.

Krav Maga and Systema are regarded as real world defense systems and id love to join a school but down here in cornwall we dont have either so ill soon be joining the local JuiJitsu class.

Dont know if you ever watch UFC but if a fight ever goes to ground it becomes a battle of who has the best juijitsu and in the real world ive seen a lot of fights end up on the ground so it should be a usefull skill.


----------



## trejdelsol (Jun 15, 2009)

Ive been doing kickboxing for about 6 years, had my 7th fullcontact fight last saturday in Cardiff. Was hardcore, won the first 2 rounds - made the mistake of going toe to toe with him in the last and nearly got knocked the f*ck out lol. But I managed to hold on for the win 

Also do boxing and thai boxing. Just cant get enough of it


----------



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

tom_painter85 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thought I'd just ask the question and see how many people are into their martial arts on here. I'm off up to the British TAGB Tae Kwon Do Championships next weekend (22nd Nov) in Cardiff.
> 
> ...


Not me but i used to have a guy called Roland Alderton work for me in the UK, he was well high on his belts and tags, apparently only one person couls grade him now or he has to go to Koria ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

thanks for the good luck wishes guys - they must've worked as i got my 1st dan black belt after a tough grading!

focusing on MMA training also at the minute - not really wanting to fight (too good looking ) but love the training and stand up


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

big pimp said:


> thanks for the good luck wishes guys - they must've worked as i got my 1st dan black belt after a tough grading!
> 
> focusing on MMA training also at the minute - not really wanting to fight (too good looking ) but love the training and stand up


Well done fella, you must be well chuffed!

:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

did karate in my late teens and early 20's, and really wish I never stopped, but my 9yr old lad is doing it pretty seriously now and brown/white belt. Will be very cool when he gets his black belt aged about 12 :thumb:


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

Damn, only just saw this, otherwise I'd have popped along, as I'm only half an hour from Cardiff.
Done a few arts over the years. Started with Wado Ryu when I was 7, and did that till I was 16. Then a Taekwon-Do club opened and I started doing that. Done it ever since, and teach it as my work. Currently training for my 5th Degree. Graded in Hapkido and done some Eskrima, but Taekwon-Do is my main art.

Paul


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Only just found this thread myself. Glad to be around so many fans of any of the arts and good luck to anyone going for gradings or fights soon. I practice both mma and mauy thai, i am infact sat up watching ufc live as we speak. Just posted another thread over in the tv zone.

Remember chicks dig scars so wear them with pride:thumb:


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Direct Wing Chun. Who ever said it's all about your instructor is bang on the money.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Wing chun is either good wing chun or crap wing chun. That came straight from my instructor


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Cullers said:


> Wing chun is either good wing chun or crap wing chun. That came straight from my instructor


Couldn't agree more. A lot of what is taught is tosh and gives Wing Chun a bad name.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> Totally agree, IMO, Krav is *the* only real world defense system, no need for ceremony, no need to be wearing pyjamas, standing on mats or requiring your opponent to fight the same way as you...
> 
> You will be amazed at how simple, effective and quick it is to learn to defend yourself.
> 
> ...


I think I might give this a go - just got to find a club in Beds/Northants/Bucks


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

i do taekwondo (wtf) 18 year old now 3rd dan black belt going for 4th Next year


----------

